# Leo G: 2003-2015



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My best friend died this morning in my arms. I can't remember ever being this sad.

Rest in peace, pal.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear man! Animals can be better companions then humans a lot of the time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a heart breaker man.

What a beautiful dog.

I honestly love my animals and they love me unconditionally.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I can feel your sadness. The loss of a loyal and loving companion can sure leave a big hole in your heart. My condolences go out to you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really sorry Charles, I've been there a few times now and know the heartache it brings.

All the best to you and your family.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. I have unfortunately been there too many time and it never gets easier.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Been there...twice. I would love to get a dog for my kids but I'm not sure I'm ready to make that kind of emotional investment again. It's been 7 years since I lost my almost 15 year old black lab Blue and I still miss him.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Same as all the rest. Been there and will be sometime again. Only those that have been there can feel your pain. Take solace in knowing you loved and provided for him and gave him a good life.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry man,it's tough for sure .


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man, been there too. Beautiful dog. I'm sure you gave him the best life possible in the time you had with him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. May you find comfort and peace. Animals are such a big part of our lives.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, like the others, i know it hurts. i love my doggies too. maybe in a few weeks, new puppy? it may seem insensitive now, but it's often the best thing. that will be one dog you know for sure is in a good home


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I totally understand your loss and how much of a void that is. My dog is a German Shepherd going on 11 years. Although healthy. the day is drawing near when I will have to say goodbye to my loyal friend. Their lives go by too fast.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tell us where the name came from.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. My boxer is 11 this summer and I will be absolutely broken when she's gone. 
Just think about how you gave him the best life possible. 

I hope you cope better than I do.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I won't have enough 'like' clicks, so I'll leave it be.

I'm really struggling with this, tbh. It wasn't quick and it wasn't painless. It was actually a small nightmare and I'm glad my family didn't go to emerg with me. 

I've been crying like a baby for 7 hours straight. I just can't believe this. I can't believe he's gone. 

@cheezyridr - not insensitive at all. We have another goldie who's 12 (he's my wife's dog, leo was mine - they are brothers). I don't know if I'll get another myself - this is simply too much for me. I know it's a dog, but you guys understand, I'm sure.

@mhammer - He looks kinda dopey and we kept thinking of different names until one clicked. In retrospect, had we known his _personality _better, 'shit disturber' would have been more apt.

Thanks again.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Thanks everyone. I won't have enough 'like' clicks, so I'll leave it be.
> 
> I'm really struggling with this, tbh. It wasn't quick and it wasn't painless. It was actually a small nightmare and I'm glad my family didn't go to emerg with me.
> 
> ...


Its gonna be tough for you and family for a few weeks, believe me. It hurts so much. I had a similar nightmare adventure 10 years ago and cried for a week but my wife and I went and got our special little Yorkie 2 days after and this eased the pain. Sending you positive energy to get through these tough times.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear Chuck, my condolences.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tough one Bud, been there as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My condolences. I've never owned a dog, but I've still lost pets. 

May your love for your dog get you through his passing.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences Adcandour.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so very sorry. I lost my Jessie girl Oct 23 2013! I miss here and I know how much you miss your dog. My heart goes out to you! I would rather hang out with my dog then most people I know. 

((((HUGS))))


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I know how sad this is, I've been there...but he was loved and with the one person who mattered most to him when it was time. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

best with.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Ah man. So sorry for your loss. I been through the same thing. It's going to be tough at first but it will get better. Just takes time. In the meantime take care.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear. He waiting at the rainbow bridge for you.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your friend passing away .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks again for all the support. Today has been better.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear, man.

Give your songwriting chops some exercise as I'm sure you've got some great inspiration right about now.


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear, take care ! 
Cherish the good memories you had with your wet nosed buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry for you lost.

My old man took a 5 years hiatus after loosing is 4 legged buddy.
Was impossible for him to get one back.
On day, my mom came in early from work, left a littl puppy on the front door, ringed the bell and left for a couple of hours.
When she cames back, my dad was so happy!

Give youself some time, cherish the memories.
Hope you're gonna get well soon!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend Chuck. It's amazing how suddenly empty the world becomes at moments like that.
How's your wife's dog coping? It can be a rough for them too. 


I've lost three so far in the course of my life, and number four is nine years old already. Every one is a totally different person, and every time you lose one you say "that's the last, I can't do that again" but you do.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I remember that losing my Jessie girl was one of saddest times in my life. I knew I couldn't be so selfish and keep her alive just for my sake. The poor girl hand to be picked up and taken into the yard to do her business. Her body was starting to shut down. We took her to vet to be put to sleep. It was the kindest thing to do. I bent down and kissed her on the forehead and said my goodbyes. I miss her with all my heart! She was my baby.

I know exactly what your feeling A. Grieve in your own way and take your time to appreciate all the good times that you had together.

- - - Updated - - -

((((HUGS))))

With all my deepest sympathy!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend Chuck. It's amazing how suddenly empty the world becomes at moments like that.
> How's your wife's dog coping? It can be a rough for them too.
> 
> 
> I've lost three so far in the course of my life, and number four is nine years old already. Every one is a totally different person, and every time you lose one you say "that's the last, I can't do that again" but you do.


Thanks, Dave. His older brother is actually fine, because my wife always came first to him. If it was the other way around, it would have been devastating.

I'm going to the vet for 4pm today to get some closure. I can actually talk about what happened without having a complete meltdown (kind of), and I need to know if what happened was normal. I don't want to rehash anything that you who've lost a pet may have gone through, so I'll spare you the details.

It just seems like I protected him all his life and then let him down in his final moments. I did everything I could - including mouth to mouth, if you can imagine.

Anyway, I'll know soon enough. Gotta go put my sunglasses back on...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. In this house we love our dogs more than our children (who didn't hear me say that). Print that selfie and hang it somewhere special - that's a beautiful pup.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh geez, I'm sorry to hear this. Nothing does loyal and unconditional love like a dog. I seriously think they make us better at it too. Hope there's room in your heart for another dog in time. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Thanks, Dave. His older brother is actually fine, because my wife always came first to him. If it was the other way around, it would have been devastating.
> 
> I'm going to the vet for 4pm today to get some closure. I can actually talk about what happened without having a complete meltdown (kind of), and I need to know if what happened was normal. I don't want to rehash anything that you who've lost a pet may have gone through, so I'll spare you the details.
> 
> ...


 It's suddenly allergy season around here too.

My last one went really quick, sometimes that's how it is. They can't tell you when they feel sh1tty. Even if they could tell you, they wouldn't want to anyway. He didn't eat his supper one night, the next morning he laid down at the start of his morning walk. I'll called & made a vet appointment, came home from work at noon to take him in and found him under the deck where he had crawled to die. Still alive, I dragged him out of there on a tarp, loaded him in the back of my truck and headed to the vet. I was with him when he took his last breath, still in the back of my truck parked at the back door of the vet's office. 

But he had a good life. 
The best life a dog could have. He was happy, he was loved, he was protected, cared for, and treasured...........as I'm sure yours was. That's everything we can do.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't realize what you were going through when I met you yesterday. Dave told me after. I'm very sorry for your loss. I get choked up at any of these types of stories because I know it's a path I'll be forced to walk in time. No matter when, it's too soon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> I didn't realize what you were going through when I met you yesterday. Dave told me after. I'm very sorry for your loss. I get choked up at any of these types of stories because I know it's a path I'll be forced to walk in time. No matter when, it's too soon.


Thanks. I'm glad you said something about yesterday - I don't want you thinking I rock sunglasses indoors  

It was nice to finally chat in person, btw. I left pretty quick though; looked for a cab and then bolted.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss Charles. Pets are part of the family. I dread the day our cats go. One is 17 years old now, don't even want to think about how it would be.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Condolances

pets play such a big part in our lives, it's a shame we outlive them 

good mojo sent


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wondering how you are feeling? Just checking to see if your okay!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Lola,

Much better. 

I spoke to my vet and was ensured I did the right thing and that he wasn't in pain. I kept reliving his final moments and thought I let him down after years of protecting him - and it was crushing me.

I didn't realize that the sedative they gave him wasn't meant to put him to sleep (it was just to make him numb). This information was key for me. Because we have a tendency to personify animal behaviour, I interpreted his staring at me as a, WTF? Why are you letting this happen? 

This was followed by gasping for air - I was told by my vet that this is very common, since their lungs sometimes keep going despite the body shutting down - I interpreted it the worst possible way, so was naturally devastated.

So, now that everything has been explained to me, I can start missing my friend without feeling guilty.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Friend, as a long time dog owner and currently best buddy of a 14 year old black lab I share and appreciate your love and loss. Dogs are the greatest friend a person can have. They only want to be with you...always. When they are gone I think of this saying I've seen in my vet's office because in a small way it comforts me and prepares me for the inevitable... And I pray it is true. Please find comfort in cherished memories.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 


When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 


All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 


They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 


You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 


Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 


Author unknown...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know what your going through and feel sad now too. Funny the power our pets have over us. It took my wife and I a few years before we got another after losing our first after 14 years to cancer. The joy and happiness they bring far out way the tough times you go through when they are gone. Love the picture, shows how happy both of you were when it was taken.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Been away for a week and just read about your loss. My last dog was a Golden as well. Great, loveable dogs. We cried for days. It helps to get used to being without them. I'm very sorry you're going through this sadness, Adcandour.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's tough, real tough. Especially when you have to make a decision to put them down vs an accident of some kind. They rely on us for everything and unfortunately that also includes making that decision when there is no other option. I have had to do it a few times myself and it's not fun. We have two now and the little one is my constant companion. She never leaves my side and will sit in the window for days if I am gone. Don't know what I will do without her. I don't look forward to losing her that's for sure.

Hang in there


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

adcandour, been there 9-10 times in my life in circumstances both sudden and not sudden, but always as painful as the loss of any person. Some people don't get it. We once disrupted traffic on Hwy 404 to save someone else's dog and the furious OPP officer who showed up scolded my wife for five minutes saying, "It's just a dog!" Yeah, right, how 'bout if it was your best and most loyal friend!

Currently we have two Jack Russells and the older one (nearly 12) has in later life developed a bark that can make my molars vibrate and a tendency to use it a lot. There are times I'd really like to SEND her to her next life, but I know I'll be crying like you when her time does come.

Cheezy's right, start looking for Leo G.'s reincarnation soon. All best wishes to you and family.


----------

